# Grizzlies looking to sell 1st rounder ($3 million tops)



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/44217.htm



> Grizzlies are looking to sell ($3M tops) their first round (No. 19) pick. Finding a buyer isn't as easy as it was a few years ago.


Forget about buying the Clippers 2nd rounder, I think Dawson should take a look at this pick. Not only do we have a legit possibility of picking up Jarrett Jack, but we could also use #24 on a solid wingman like Graham or Granger. We need youth, we need athleticism, make this happen CD. $3 million is chump change to Leslie Alexander, only question is whether the Grizz would want to sell the pick to a division rival.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't trust Peter Vecsey.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me. There are some solid NBA ready role players we can get in the 2nd half of the 1st round this year.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Buy it, and package it with #24 to move up....OR, trade for a Vet if u could.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> Buy it, and package it with #24 to move up....OR, trade for a Vet if u could.


disagree, we need as much youth we can gather as we can.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

#19 probably not good enough to get Jarrett Jack. Boston probably going to grab him at #18, since Payton might not come back and they need a PG. Tony Allen and Delonte West are both SG. Draftcity.net projected Jack go as high as #9. Maybe we can get Hakim Warrick, from what I heard he is doing pretty good at the workout for other teams, so his position is rising. Maybe dropping again, once the underclass men are allow to workout with teams. If Houston do grab Joey Graham with #19, who will they get at #24? Wayne Simien?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Draftcity's mocks tend to suck. They hype whatever players they can get an interview with, like last year with PJ Ramos. Their 2004 mock was absolutely horrible. Maybe they'll improve this year, but we'll have to wait and see.

We can speculate all we want but we won't have a better idea about most of these player's values until the pre-draft camps. But I do think there will be some strong collegiate players available in the 15-35 range, so we should acquire 1 or 2 extra picks.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

getting their pick would be of a great help to the rockets, in that it will bring in a more athletic youth on the countrary to this seasons soon to be retiered vets.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I like alot of what ppl are suggesting. So far, this is what I would do:

Buy Grizzlies draft pick, try and draft Joey Graham at #19.
Draft Wayne Simien/Ronny Turiaf/Hakim Warrick at #24.
Spend MLE on Donyell Marshall.
Spend LLE on Duhon.

Chris Duhon | Bobby Sura | Mike James 
Tracy McGrady | David Wesley
Donyell Marshall | Joey Graham 
Juwan Howard | Wayne Simien | Clarence Weatherspoon
Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutumbo

IR: Charlie Ward, Moochie Norris, Vin Baker

I like Chris Duhon's maturity and control at such a young age. The fact that he leads all rookies in assists is quite impressive. He is also a great defender and has a high learning curve. Perhaps JVG could mold Duhon into the PG that were need.

Despite Simien's health concerns, IMO he's proven to be a solid player in the post. I would liken him to a young Zach Randolph. The only problem I see is his defense, but who knows what he could learn under JVG, Deke, and Ewing's tutelage. I wouldn't mind having Turiaf or Warrick instead... both are equally athletic and provide exactly what we need in the post.

Adding Donyell Marshall seems to create a bit of a log jam in our front court rotation. I appreciate Donyell most for his versatility. He is strong and can get positioning for rebounds. He is an excellent outside shooter, drawing post defenders out and away from Yao Ming.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

JVG will not let a rookie PG start over Sura and Mike James.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I would buy it, and then try to package them for a higher pick. The problem is that idk how high of a pick they could get for the 19th and 24th pick. If Felton was still on the draft board, and they could get a deal to go thru, I'd pull the trigger. He would be a good fit in Houston.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Chris Duhon is restricted free agent. Chicago can match any offer, unless some team overpay him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

texan said:


> I would buy it, and then try to package them for a higher pick. The problem is that idk how high of a pick they could get for the 19th and 24th pick. If Felton was still on the draft board, and they could get a deal to go thru, I'd pull the trigger. He would be a good fit in Houston.


I don't think LA will let Felton drop past them. They are picking for talent and need and Felton fits both for them.


----------

